# White spots on black paint won't wash off



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure what this is but on both sides of the car there is quite a lot of white spots / spray thats really bugging me, Thought it would come off after a wash but won't budge.

Neighbour told me to try panel wipe, washing the car this morning so might try that.

what do you guys think it could be and what could I try to get it off?

Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks a lot like road paint to me. 

I'm assuming it's on the lower wings and front doors?? 

Your best bet it getting some paint thinners and just gently rubbing it off. 

Otherwise you could use a paint shaving block, but it can be dangerous and expensive if you mess up. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Autoglym Tar remover from Halfords (Hence easily found on a Sunday Morning; and is pretty gentle in my experience) on a conspicuous spot might be a good start to see if it comes off easily......


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you tried using a clay bar on it? As well as the usual iron outs, tar removers etc. How does it feel when running your finger tips over the area?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It's either overspray or road rash, the white could be your primer but it does look excessive for road rash


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys going to get some tar remover and try that next week, I tried the panel wipe and at first I thought it was working but nope still there. 

Running my fingers over it it just feels smooth like the rest of the paintwork.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Looks a lot like road paint to me.
> 
> I'm assuming it's on the lower wings and front doors??
> 
> ...


What paint thinner would you recommend? I'll try a tar remover first but I think it could be road paint.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you driven along any roads that have been resurfaced with the small loose chippings? I live in a rural area and a road I use regularly was resurfaced with these chippings and it left a light rash on the paintwork of my car similar to this. I ended up having to machine polish the area to sort it. I am not saying that is what it is but it looked like it.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

That looks like an A45 with Arch Guards were the marks there before the guards were fitted?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It's 100% road paint.

You can clearly see raised lumps on the edge of the wing. 

I don't really know much about thinners as we buy it in huge drums, I can't say I've ever paid attention to the brand or type... But I can have a look on Tuesday. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Jon_H said:


> That looks like an A45 with Arch Guards were the marks there before the guards were fitted?


You know your cars lol it is indeed an A45, the car came with the guards but I'm 99% sure the white paint was not there when I purchased the car it must of happened just a few weeks after ownership when I noticed it.


----------



## laidbackman (Apr 10, 2010)

Curiosity gets the better of me and curious to know this was ever resolved ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

That would literally do my swede in. You must be screwing. It looks like road paint. Don't get impatient or a full correction will be in waiting.
I would try and get a sample from a inner wheel arch and get it tested.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi guys, just an update it’s still on the car and doing my nut in, I don’t notice it when the car is dirty but after a good clean and it’s gleaming it does my nut in seeing white specks all down the sides.. I tried auto glym tar remover , white spirit on a microfiber and it’s not budged. I don’t know what to do next or whether to leave it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dannygdesigns said:


> Hi guys, just an update it's still on the car and doing my nut in, I don't notice it when the car is dirty but after a good clean and it's gleaming it does my nut in seeing white specks all down the sides.. I tried auto glym tar remover , white spirit on a microfiber and it's not budged. I don't know what to do next or whether to leave it.


How are you with a machine polisher you could use a medium grade polish and pad and see if that removes it:thumb: if it does a bit then step up to a cutting compound and MF cutting pad followed by a finishing pad and polish :thumb:

I have the same car and I have a bit of road rash but that was before I fitted the same guards to


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

chongo said:


> How are you with a machine polisher you could use a medium grade polish and pad and see if that removes it:thumb: if it does a bit then step up to a cutting compound and MF cutting pad followed by a finishing pad and polish :thumb:
> 
> I have the same car and I have a bit of road rash but that was before I fitted the same guards to


Not stepped into the machine polisher territory yet so I may have to take it to a reputable detailer see if they can remove it. Cheers


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you tried claying it as someone suggested? I’ve seen many references to this removing paint-overspray and it might work here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Grin said:


> Have you tried claying it as someone suggested? I've seen many references to this removing paint-overspray and it might work here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't actually, Never clayed before what do you recommend me to use?


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Where you located? Best to call in on a pro detailer let them tell you exactly how to remove / they will do it for you. 
That’s what pros are for, plus will no doubt save you loads of money in the long run. But sort it straight away.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Could try a meguiars clay bar kit from Halfords if you want something you can get easily. I use bilt hamber clay and it's pretty good. Claying isn't overly challenging and Quick YouTube search will show you how to do it. Just make sure you use plenty of lubricant. 

Otherwise I'd get it to a detailer! That would drive me mad!


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

dannygdesigns said:


> I haven't actually, Never clayed before what do you recommend me to use?


Haven't done a lot myself, still fairly inexperienced. It is quite a simple process but the fear is always introducing fine scratches, so start with a gentle clay I guess and use plenty of lubricant.

The other option as others have said, is have a pro assess it. There may be some friendly locals on here who can guide you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm based in Barnsley, South Yorkshire. If anyone can put me in the right direction be appreciated. Thanks


----------

